# Where are you skiing this weekend? Feb 23-24, 2013 Edition



## Cheese (Feb 18, 2013)

I haven't decided yet, but others can certainly chime in for meet ups.


----------



## bigbog (Feb 18, 2013)

Change in Plans.....nothing this weekend.  Just a little hike.


----------



## o3jeff (Feb 18, 2013)

Hopefully will make it to Magic since I have a couple tickets I need to use.


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 18, 2013)

Hopefully it snows in Roxbury, so I can go to Platty.


----------



## vinnyv11 (Feb 18, 2013)

Not sure yet.  Need a change from the pocs...  Maybe a day trip somewhere in ny or vt and grab a hotel on the way back.

God I wish my friends skied....


----------



## Tin (Feb 19, 2013)

Visiting the girlfriend's parents this weekend so Sundown it is. She wants to try her new skis on some "nice" bumps anyway.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Feb 19, 2013)

Heading up to the Bush Thu through Sun...Can't wait!


----------



## WWF-VT (Feb 19, 2013)

Sugarbush on Friday, possibly Middlebury Snow Bowl Saturday, Sugarbush Sunday


----------



## octopus (Feb 19, 2013)

sunday river on thurs until sunday.


----------



## St. Bear (Feb 19, 2013)

Sunday at either Cannon or Ragged.  I'm leaning towards Ragged, unless the storm trends north over the next few days.


----------



## Cheese (Feb 20, 2013)

Attitash Saturday


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 20, 2013)

Platty I hope, one day and one day I need to see my family.


----------



## hammer (Feb 20, 2013)

Loon Saturday or Sunday...would rather go Sunday but don't want to drive in the snow that's going to hit SNE.


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 20, 2013)

Tentatively Shawnee peak on Sunday


----------



## billski (Feb 20, 2013)

Monday if the weather pans out.


----------



## emmaurice2 (Feb 21, 2013)

Saturday at Magic...


----------



## drjeff (Feb 22, 2013)

Saturday- Beavercreek
Sunday- Vail


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 22, 2013)

drjeff said:


> Saturday- Beavercreek
> Sunday- Vail



Have awesome time.


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 22, 2013)

I might go to Platty only 30$ by buying through Price Chopper, just hope for snow this weekend their and not rai*!


----------



## xwhaler (Feb 22, 2013)

Chance I may hit up Crotched Sunday afternoon. Looks like they have a 2:30-5 ticket for Sunday afternoons....normally I'd think Sunday afternoon everything will be skied off with the storm coming it could be pretty great.


----------



## Cheese (Feb 22, 2013)

drjeff said:


> Saturday- Beavercreek
> Sunday- Vail



Enjoy!  Best of luck for overnight dumps followed by blue bird days.


----------



## drjeff (Feb 22, 2013)

Cheese said:


> Enjoy! Best of luck for overnight dumps followed by blue bird days.



Thanks! Forcast out there next week is looking good for some powder turns with 3 to 4 snow events (after one today) the week that me and the family are out there!


----------



## St. Bear (Feb 22, 2013)

Looks like Magic on Sunday.

Still a lot of uncertainty with this storm.  Best that I can see, from the NWS there's ~50% chance of greater than 6-8".


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 22, 2013)

Looks like 2 days at Platty.


----------



## vinnyv11 (Feb 22, 2013)

Scotty said:


> Looks like 2 days at Platty.



I've never been to platekill.  I'm heading up from pa tomorrow morning which would you hit bellayre, Wyndham or platekill?


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 22, 2013)

vinnyv11 said:


> I've never been to platekill.  I'm heading up from pa tomorrow morning which would you hit bellayre, Wyndham or platekill?



Well on weekends, I personally only like Platty, less people snow stays all day, lots of steeps on left hill, good deals from price chopper 30$ lift tickets for Platty good any time end of March, I put the link in the Steep skiing on the Cheap thread this morning fyi, hope to take some turns with you if you go to Platty.
Just remember the drive takes about 30 minutes after Bell if your going on rte . 28 from.the Thruway 87.


----------



## emmaurice2 (Feb 23, 2013)

drjeff said:


> Saturday- Beavercreek
> Sunday- Vail


you win, lol. have a blast!


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 23, 2013)

deadheadskier said:


> Tentatively Shawnee peak on Sunday



buddy bailed on skiing Sunday.  Looks like I'll be at Gunstock.  Hopefully the storm works out.


----------



## Terry (Feb 23, 2013)

deadheadskier said:


> Tentatively Shawnee peak on Sunday


 I will be there with friends. Look me up. Gray and green jacket, blue helmet, black ski pants. Green line skis. Hopefully we get dumped on.


----------

